# Transformatori >  Variet palidzet ar ieteikumiem?

## Ambed

es vēlētos uzbūvet šo pastiprinātāju http://www.circuit-projects.com/audio-c ... oject.html  divkanālu versiju. Vai variet  ieteikt tieši kādu transformātors man ir nepieciešams(Varētu ar linku no argus.lv vai no elfas). Liels paldies!

----------


## osscar

tavā linkā tak rakstīts :

For 8 Ohm -  standard mode : 220 / 2 x 24v (with middle out) at least 250W
For 8 Ohm - part mode: 220 / 2 x 24V (with middle out) at least 350W
For 4 Ohm - standard mode: 220 / 2 x 18v (with middle out) at least 250W
For 4 Ohm - party mode: 220 / 2 x 18v (with middle out) at least 350W 

Tātad skaties lai ir vajadzīgie volti maiņspriegumam!Jauda var būt vatos kā tajā linkā vai arī VA (koeficients ir apmēram 0,8  - piem 800VA ir +- 600W. Jaudīgāks=dārgāks. Elfā būs dārgāki par argusa poļiem. Viss atkarīgs cik labas būs pārējās detaļas. Ja domā spiest uz kvalitāti - es ņemtu elfas zviedru trafu nevis vallman. diemžēl elfas lapa neiet.linku nevaru ielikt. Vēl ir problēmas atrast oridžinal mikreni. Tās štancē tagad visur. Es ņemtu no digikeya vai arī no elfas 3 dārgāko kā no argusa-vismaz cerība ka Zviedrijā nav fake. Vēl eksperti saka ka jāņem neizolētās - tās varot labāk nodzesēt (viņas karst diezgan labi  ::  )  teorētiski....iesācējam gan labāk ņemt izolēto - nebūs galva jālauza. 
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...ducts_id=24402-argusā tāds +-
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...threadid=79303 re kur dažu aparātu uzbūves piemēri.

----------


## defs

Tik jaudīgus jau nevajag,pietiek ar 150-200W.Likt jau var,bet lieka greznība-nevarēs noslogot un dārgāk sanāks.

----------


## osscar

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/nuukspot/...clone_psu.html

re kur labs links par čipampu barošanu. Autors arī rekomendē 250W trafu. Tas ir normāli - jo trafiem ir zudumi arī + rezerve par ļaunu nenāks. 150W nav nopietni- amps skanēs pliekani un nebūs tāda dinamiskuma ja var tā teikt. Es teiktu 250 minimums 2 kanāliem. Ja kas tavā linkā jau ir 2 kanālu shēma  ::  Vēl var ņemt 2 mazākus trafus un likt katram kanālam savu !


no elfas - labāki un dārgāki : http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/56-121-06/t...re-transformer
lētāki : http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/30012/300va

Protams ja grib taisīt kā lētāk un ka tik ir trobele- var ņemt kaut krievu trafu no veciem RRR ut.t.

----------


## ansius

> Autors arī rekomendē 250W trafu. Tas ir normāli - jo trafiem ir zudumi arī + rezerve par ļaunu nenāks. 150W nav nopietni- amps skanēs pliekani un nebūs tāda dinamiskuma


 nu pat kā tiek pierādīts kārtējais misticisms audio būvē. tici man LM3886 pilnīgi pietiek ar 150W un nav dzirdama atšķirība ar 250W, kā vien kārtējo reizi nostrādā psiholoģiskais aspekts. teorētiski, pie, citēju no lm3886 datasheet: "68W cont. avg. output power into 4Ω at VCC = ±28V" kas stereo dod kopā 2x68W ir 136W, tātad lietojot 150W transformatoru iegūstam 14W rezervē. kas ir pilnīgi pietiekami. Ja runa ir par pīķa jaudām, tad no papildus jaudas priekš tās nav jēgas, jo pati mikroshēma pie šīm "pīķa jaudām" tā pat jau dod briesmīgu kropli.

----------


## osscar

Ok -Varēsim pēc kāda laika mērīties standarta LM kits ar 150W trafu vs LM ar kvalitatīvākām detaļām  un diviem toro trafiem - (ir ja sākts kaut ko pielasīt - doma drīzumā uzbūvēt jamo, ja sanāks laiks tad pa vasaru - ja ne tad līdz ziemai)   ::   ::

----------


## Ambed

iegādājos transformātoru ar 2 sekundārajiem tinumiem 24v.Tagad cik es saprotu saslēdzot abus tinumus man ir jāiegūst +V ; -V; 0? Bet tad iznāk ka abu kanāli ir jāslēdz paralēli  ::  (Labā kanāla V+ kopā ar kreisā kanāla V+ un tad šos abus pie barošanas V+ (ar V- un 0 laikam tā pat))Vai es visu sapratu pareizi?

----------


## osscar

Var protams katram tinumam likt savu taisngriezi, bet vai ir jēga. Savieno vidējos kopā - tā būs masa pa malām + un - . Taisngreizi gan vajag labu - kvalitatīvu , vai arī labas , ātras diodes - diskrētās 4 gab  ::  un drošinātājus vajag 4 + 1 primārajā tinumā. Pielikumā standarta barošanas risinājums. un pastudē šo - http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/nuukspot/...clone_psu.html

c3p - 0.1 mF 100 vai  250V; C1p un C2P - minimums 10 000 Uf @ 40 vai vārāk V. Un vispirms notestē vai tavs baroklis strādā bez ieliktiem drošinātājiem sekundārajā tinumā!

----------


## Ambed

Sāku meklēt slēdzi kurš atsēdz abus vadus no barošanas, vai šis būs īstais http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... 4bce83cbcc ?

----------


## osscar

derēs jebkurš kas der atbilstošajam spriegumam un strāvas stiprumam- parasti rakstīts piem. 250V 5A vai 10A ut.t. Izvēlies pēc dizaina un maka iespējam, var būt ar integrētu lampiņu , var izmantot 1polīgu vai 2 polīgu  - lai atslēgtu abus primārā tinuma izvadus.

----------


## marizo

osscar, tāda nianse, ka Tev sarkanajā krāsā zīmētā diode ir nepareizi, vajag par 90 grādiem pagrieztu- tad līdzīgi kā otrajā shēmā būtu + pie divu diožu katodiem, bet - pie otru divu anodiem.

----------


## osscar

tas sarkanais ir tikai shematiski, neiedziļinājos - kā gimpā iezīmēju tā ir. Galvenais bija norādīt kā "o" izveidot. Bet paldies par info!

----------


## Ambed

Nav īsti par tēmu,bet jaunu negribēju veidot.Es zinu ka ir jāatdala barošanas vadi no ieejām un izejām ar ekrānu.Bet vai ieeju un izeju vadi ari ir jāatdala?

----------


## defs

Ekranizētus lieto ieejas vadus.Izejā nāk ārā jau voltos,tur nevajag.Barošanas vadus arī nevajag ekranēt skaas pastiprinātājam,tos savij visus kopā no barošanas bloka līdz platei,nešķērsojot plati,lai nebūtu ietekme.Iesaku lietot krāsainus,lai nejauši nesajauktu vietām.

----------


## osscar

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...698&highlight= - te ir par to zvaigznes tipa zemējumu aprakstīts!

Defs jau visu pateica, rekur pielikumā klasisks variants pastūzim! Pa lielam jācnšas trafu novietot tālāk no pastiprinātāja mezgliem+ var nodalīt ar ekrānu (metāla sieniņa u.t.t.) Skaļuma poci ar var novietot tālāk pie gala sienas un paneli izvadīt ar papildus pārvadu/asīti, lai ekranētajiem vadiem nebūtu jāsķērso trafs.

----------


## osscar

ātrumā uzmetu shēmu savam gainam uz LM 3875. Visi detaļu izmēri ņemti pēc kataloga. Plānots korpusu uz dotajiem izmērēiem paņemt no ebaya  80 USD ar piegādi. Ir vairāki varianti šajā cenu grupā.- šis izskatās par lielu + ir vēl varianti ar ieeju selektoru. Radiatori ņemti no bibliotēkas un izskatās pēc CPU radiatoriem  ::  vajadzēs lielākus nedaudz.




nedaudz papildināju ar balatjiem Rifas koņiem + drošinātāji
kondensatori 4x 15 000 uf @ 40V

----------


## Delfins

wtf?  Argus smuki korpusi ~20Ls

Ar ko zīmēji?
Links uz korpusu eBay !?

----------


## osscar

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hi-Fi-DIY-Audio-...ayphotohosting

Kaut kas tāds, bet šis nav tieši tāds. nevaru tagad atrast to modeli , otrā kompī jāskatās bookmarks  ::  
http://cgi.ebay.com/HiFi-DIY-Audio-a...3%3A1|294%3A50


ARgusā nav tādi. Vismaz nebija kādreiz. Jāaizbrauc tagad, bet viņiem tie darba laiki tizli + sestdienās nestrādā 2.stāvs.

----------


## Delfins

Nu labi, varbūt nav tik smuki priekš DIY-audio, bet kastes gan ir normālas, vienīgi nav tāds pabiezs front-panel - to bīš priekša nav biezs aluminijs. bet visumā ir ok, cik paskatijos.

dārgi jau ir... bet imho labāk latgalite ko atrast un atrestauret

----------


## osscar

Nav latgalītē nekā sakarīga. Pat kaudzē ar tūkstoš radiatoriem nevarēju atrast 2 vienādus. Bija smuki zili anodēti - bet katrs savādāks. tas tā atkāpei. Protams ja nebūtu jāmaksā šipings cena būtu baigi ok. Protams paskatīšos te uz vietas. Varētu vēl sarunāt lai kāds ar CNC izdrāž , man vēl loksne ar 4mm ALU ir  ::

----------


## Delfins

Argusā, man patika... (cerams admini nenobanos, es te nereklamējos, vnk saku, ko redzēju)
Dārgi būs tie korpusi, jo Alu panelis ir pasmags un ir CNC apstrādāts. parastajiem tie ir tikai `salocīti`

----------


## osscar

Būs jāapčamda. Cik skatījos pirms tam - tām plānajām problēma ar svara nestspēju. ieliek 5kg trafu - un jūk ārā tās kastes. Bet paldies-ieskriešu palūrēt kaut kad argusā.

----------


## Delfins

moš tā arī ir.. 5Kg nav joka lieta. tas tas plānais nederēs, var vienīgais nostiprināt pamatnes ar alumīnija profiliem

----------


## osscar

šitie nebūs tik smagi - 3kg kopā max. Bet tāpat tie ļodzīgie nepatīk. Uz pārējās tehnikas fona izskatīsies neglīti  ::  LV ir problēma ar tiem korpusiem. Skatos un škrobojos  kādus labus korpusus par sakarīgām var dabūt USA un AU. vēl varētu ņemt to melno plāno, pastiprināt + priekšā pieskrūvēt paneli no esošā alumīnija .

----------


## Ambed

Kādi tev būs izejas konektori? Ar ko zīmēji skices? Arī es domāju par argus korpusiem,bet tie ir diezgan plāni(lokās).

----------


## osscar

skices ar google sketchup 7 free. Izejas konektori : http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/42-313-20/audio-connectors-bfa man tie dubultie patīk. Var izmantot arī tos misiņa skrūvējamos kādi nāk skandām. Tikai jāizolē no korpusa.http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...ducts_id=15827 Man nepatīk tie iespiežamie kā mūzikas centriem.

----------


## Ambed

Tā arī īsti nesaņemu atbildi uz jautājumu vai ieeju un izeju konektori (tātad arī vadi) var atrasties blakus?

----------


## defs

Man liekas,ka arī U-101 izejas bija tieši virs ieejām.Katra gadijuma vari ielikt starpā kādu ekrānu.

----------


## osscar

Parasti DIY ampiem liek ieejas pa vidu - izejas pa malām - jeb iejas vienā malā - izejas otrā. pielikumā bildē iezīmēju vadus. Ja liek blakus tad tiešām vajag labus ekranētus vadus vai likt ekrānu plāksnes izskatā. Tev nav iespēju novietot tālāk izejas no ieejām? parasti jau arī uz platēm viņas ir pretējās pusēs.

----------


## Ambed

Nu es domāju apm. tā:

----------


## osscar

liec izejas otrā pusē - pie trafa. Tām tas neradīs nekādas problēmas.
Rekur līdzīgs variants ar ekrānu.

----------


## Jon

Par korpusu. Pagājušajā gadā iekš M79 veiksmīgi noknābu 19" Codegen kompjutera kasti 4u augstumā. Izpildījums pārsteidzoši nopietns - dzelži stingri un masīvi. Tādā var kārtīgu pastiprinātāju iebāzt.19" rack'ā skrūvējamās ausis pēc vajadzības var uzstādīt vai nē. Ventilatori priekšā/pakaļā - viegli automatizētu piespiedu dzesi (caur putekļu filtru!) realizēt.
http://www.e-powerpc.com.ar/images/CG4U500.JPG

----------


## osscar

cik naudas ? gan jau tāpat 40-50 ls.

----------


## Jon

Tik vien kā 35 laši. Vispār Goooogles tantei bildēs pēc "Codegen 4u" tas redzams izķidāts dažados skatos.

----------


## Delfins

nofočē ludzu iekšas  ::

----------


## Ambed

Vēl gribēju pajautāt vai jūs savos pastiprinātājos lietojat skaļruņu aizsardzību? Varbūt variet ielikt kādu labu shēmu?

----------


## Delfins

relejs ar trigeri. skaties jebkuru shēmu - brig, bark un t.t.

bet nu ja tava pastuza shema ir droša + zini ko tu dari un klausies normali, tad aizsardzibu nevajag

----------


## osscar

es nelietoju, jo uzskatu, ka nokaut pastiprinātāju var tikai to ekspluatējot visu laiku uz MAX  jaudu. Mājās lietojot nereāli nokaut + mikrenei ir aizsardzība. Protams var gadīties ka parādās līdzstrāva izejā, bet tas notiek reti. Ja gribi - vari izmantot briga shēmu - tepat pameklē. Var izmantot arī šo - http://sound.westhost.com/project33.htm

----------


## Ambed

Tie linki uz Brig shemu nedarbojas, varbūt kāds var ielikt?

----------


## Delfins

http://www.ptt.yu/korisnici/s/r/srmarkovic/poweramp.htm

----------


## osscar

http://rw6ase.narod.ru/b/brig/brig001s_bd.djvu

----------


## Jon

Patiesi, ja viss nostrādāts godprātīgi, nekas arī nesprāgst. Netaceros, ka manam vecajam "Brig" (no 1977.!) jebkad tā shēma būtu nostrādājusi no līdzstrāvas izejā. Kaut dzīts tika nežēlīgi - neskaitāmas kāzas utml. ballītes apskaņotas. Vienīgi šīm tranzistoru kapsētām mēdz būt visai gari pārejas procesi; kamēr režīmi uzstādās. Un to laikā līdzstrāvas būkšķu veidā gan skaļruņos parādās. Tāpēc šīs shēmas galvenā fīča ir pāris sekunžu aizture skaļruņu pieslēgšanai. Daudzi vēl atcerēsies UKU-020, kam šī nieka nebija. Pirms tīkla slēdža nospiešanas bija jābāž pirksts austiņu izejā; pie tās atradās kontakti, kas skaļruņus atslēdza.

----------


## osscar

nu teorētiski meikrenēm vajadzētu būt soft startam iebūvētam. Diskrētajiem gan viss atkarīgs no shēmas. Manis būvētājam nav nekāda būkšķa bez jebkādas aizsardzības. Vef 101 gan ir purkšķis ieslēdzot.

----------


## Jon

Jā, "Vefiņam" šai vajadzībai paspaidījām slēdzīti, kas neērtā vietā, proti, pakaļā...

----------


## defs

Laba lieta,ja aizsardzība ir uz temperatūru.Un tagad jau var nopirkt bimetāla slēdzišus,ko piekrūvēt radiatotoram.

----------


## Delfins

Anyway, HiFi jau nu tomēr labāk taisīt ar relejiem, lai nu kas nenodedzina pie start-up pīkstuli vai vēl ko. Vnk aizture uz 1 sec kamēr ielādējās kondiķi.. releja "otrā pusē" fiktīva pretestība uz kādiem 10 omiem.

----------


## Texx

> nu teorētiski meikrenēm vajadzētu būt soft startam iebūvētam. Diskrētajiem gan viss atkarīgs no shēmas. Manis būvētājam nav nekāda būkšķa bez jebkādas aizsardzības. Vef 101 gan ir purkšķis ieslēdzot.


 Nu pēc pieredzes TDA7294 nekādas tādas soft start aizsardzības nav. Tā jārealizē pašam elektroniski caur mute ieeju vai relejiem izejās. Es gan noslinkoju un jāatzīst tei būkšķi ir stipri kaitinoši.

----------


## osscar

nevajadzētu būt būkšķiem teorētiski. paskatījos datasheet. kaut kas nav kā vajag. apraksts no TDA sheeta = TDA7294 – 
a monolithic integrated circuit in 15 multi watt packages, intended for use as audio class AB amplifier in Hi-Fi field applications like top-class TV, self-powered speakers, and home stereo due to its short circuit protection, very low noise & distortion, thermal shutdown, muting/standby functions, no switch ON/OFF noise, high power output, no Boucherot cells, DMOS power stage, and very high range of operating voltage.

Daži risinājumi: Assuming they are, the first step would be to increase the mute resistor values as much as possible (|Vee-2,6|/0,0005). That way the amplifier starts to work only, when the rail voltages are already very high and nearly stable. Second step is to use the muting capacitor and delay the amplifier's activation for those two problematic seconds. Tur gan jāskatās tava tDA shēma.

----------


## Texx

Jā Tev taisnība. Atcerējos. Tie būķši man bija, tai brīdī, kad slēdzu iekšā TV pie kura tas pastūzis regulāri bija pieslēgts. Pats pastūzis bija ieslēgts 24h. Un, kad kaut kādu skaņas avotu pieslēdzu, laikam kamēr tas atdalošais elektrolīts uzlādējas bija būkšķis. Gribēju vēl taisīt to aizturi uz mute kādas sekundes pēc skaņas signāla padošanas uz ieeju. Bija vienā Radio žurnāla numurā tāds vienkārš risinājums tieši šīm mikrenēm.

----------


## Ambed

Kāds ir uztisījis to brig aizsardzības shēmu?

----------


## Delfins

nu man ir majas Bark (tas pats Brig). strada shema.
Disenēs skolā arī strādāja aizsardzība..

JĀ! Tā shēma strādā !!!

----------


## Ambed

Detaļas izmantoji vecās(PSRS) vai mūsdienu,varbūt vari padalīties ar plates layoutu un detaļu analogiem?

----------


## Delfins

nepadalīšos, jo nav... a plate cik atceros nāca līdzi shēmais...
Un vispār, PCB uzzimēt ir ļoti vienkārši.

----------


## Ambed

sāku barošanas shēmu savam ampam(taisīšu 1:1 kā pielikumā).Uz plates pielodēju tikai diožu tiltus un intereses pēc pieslēdzu transformātoru(2x24v) bet pēc diožu tilta spriegums ir 25v. Cik lasīju teoriju spriegumam bija jābūt ap 33V.Kur ir mana kļūda??

----------


## Didzis

A kā Tu domā, kur tas augstākais priegums radīsies? Tev tak aiz tiltiņa vajag vēl pievienot kondensātoru. Tad būs"laime pilnībā" un būs Tavi iecerētie 33V  ::  . Maiņštrāvā Tu meri efektīvo vertību un aiz tiltiņa Tev vienalga ir tikai efektīvais spriegums. Kā pievinosi kondensatoru, tā tas uzlādēsies līdz amplitūda svērtībai un spriegums pieaugs. Palasi grāmatu Jaunais radioamatieris.

----------


## Ambed

Kā lai no plates notīra sakaltušu kanifoliju?

----------


## Ambed

::

----------


## Didzis

Kalifoniju var nomazgāt ar spirtu. Var jau ar 646 atšķaidītāju, bet tad jāuzmanās, ka atšķaidītājs neizkause kādu plastmasas detaļu. var arī ar acetonu, bet tas ir "pārāk saus" Visdrošak tomer ar spirtu.

----------

